# Irish Assurance Company Limited



## Card (17 Aug 2007)

Would any have any idea what became of the Irish Assurance Company Limited? Have some documentation from the 1960s regarding them and just wondering what became of the company?


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Aug 2007)

The Irish Assurance Company Limited changed its name to Irish Life Assurance Company Limited in 1959, now more commonly known as Irish Life.


----------



## Card (20 Aug 2007)

That's great! Thanks!


----------



## whistleblower (28 Jun 2015)

I have a large photo of The Irish Assurance  Company (dame st dublin)First Supervisory Staff Convention held in Bundoran in 1940 . The are 206 people in this photo and all are named and listed. Anyone who had relatives in this company.who would like to view same can arrange same.


----------



## Biggles172 (23 Nov 2021)

Hello whistleblower,
Thank you for your message. My father was from Bundoran and was a member of The Irish Assurance Company. I would certainly be most interested in seeing a copy of that staff photograph please.
Thank you.


----------



## Biggles172 (18 Jun 2022)

I am very anxious to find a copy of the photograph that whistleblower refers to above. If anyone can assist in sending him / her an email on my behalf I would be most gracious. It's unfortunate if he posted the message and then has not returned to see who is interested !. I have tried numerous sources  over recent months, but alas no luck. Replies here also with any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------

